# Tear staining products



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

I came across this product and they have a presentation on the site on how it works, im curious to know if any of you guys use these products or have any input on it?

Proven tear stain remover- Make your pet tear stains be GONE


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've never heard of it, but t's got a good name 
I'd love to know if anyone has tried it!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I JUST WATCHED THE BEGINNING OF THE VIDEO AND DO NOT KNOW WHETHER OR NOT i COULD DO THAT WITH ONE OF MY DOGS OR CATS. i WILL DO MORE RESEARCH LATER ON ABOUT THIS PRODUCT. i HAVE BEEN USING NATURVET FOR CHRISSY FOR TEAR STAINS AND IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

First - it took me a bit to find the ingredients. I had to go out, find the individual products and look at the ingredients. Since it is supposedly "breeder preferred" I'm surprised we haven't heard about it here.... So that kind of make me question.

Plus - once you see the ingredients it is nothing special. At least, nothing I would pay that money for.

$50 for cornstarch and arrowroot powder (a few other powders).... and alcohol free witch hazel scented with chamomile and lavender.... 

Those things are available at your local Whole Foods or on Amazon. A large bottle of alcohol free Witch Hazel is like $8.

So I'd suggest making your own


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Honestly, the best advice for tear stains is here:

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains

I've been following his advice and using Collyrium (boric acid) and Biogroom Waterless shampoo every night and have really noticed a difference.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> First - it took me a bit to find the ingredients. I had to go out, find the individual products and look at the ingredients. Since it is supposedly "breeder preferred" I'm surprised we haven't heard about it here.... So that kind of make me question.
> 
> Plus - once you see the ingredients it is nothing special. At least, nothing I would pay that money for.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting, im not good at experimenting so i think ill lay off the "do it yourself" type of thing haha :wavetowel2:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I would be really careful about using anything around a puppy's eyes.
Very often, they have tear staining from teething and it goes away once they are not teething anymore. But I would definitely check with a vet first before putting anything near a puppy's eyes, just to be safe!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh definitely


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Honestly, the best advice for tear stains is here:
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> I've been following his advice and using Collyrium (boric acid) and Biogroom Waterless shampoo every night and have really noticed a difference.


 
The Collyrium and Biogroom has worked wonders for Bella's tear stains. I recommend it also. The key is to be diligent about washing your baby's little face everyday without fail.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Honestly, the best advice for tear stains is here:
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains
> 
> I've been following his advice and using Collyrium (boric acid) and Biogroom Waterless shampoo every night and have really noticed a difference.



I tried this product several years ago and never noticed a difference, so i say don't waste your money.

I've doing like Marj and using Collyrium and the Biogroom Waterless shampoo and have noticed a difference.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

babycake7 said:


> The Collyrium and Biogroom has worked wonders for Bella's tear stains. I recommend it also. The key is to be diligent about washing your baby's little face everyday without fail.


How do you use the boric acid...just around the eyes or in the eyes???


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes I am wondering about that as well............................. The boric acid


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try it, start out with the small trio. Can't hurt, tried everything else. You use the boric acid around the eyes. Don't ever put anything in the eyes unless directed by a vet.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I also use Collyrium for Fresh Eyes on Oakley. It works very well.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We use angel eyes 2 or 3 times a week. Ace loves it and it works really good for us. He's 6 months old.


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

I use Angel eyes 2, its the best I've come across, you see results straight away, wouldn't change 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*It looks like torture on the poor cat. I don't think I could bring myself to scrub at Mia's eyes like that.*


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I am having success with jacks with the eye envy love it


----------

